# P4P800 SE Message New CPU Installed



## maddog2k (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello,

I've installed an Asus P4P800SE Mainboard, and it behaved perfectly... for a few days Now I'm almost constantly getting the message : 'New CPU Installed, press F1 to enter SETUP, F2 load defaults & continue' (or likewise) when booting the PC.

I've reset the CMOS via the jumper @ the board, also taken out the battery and re-insert it... now it even gives me the message more frequently.
Also, all settings (including date/time, etc) are saved in the BIOS, so it would be weird that it could be the battery. I got a tip to replace the battery anyway, so I'll give that I try tomorrow.

Any hint to solve the cause/problem would be very appreciated 

Also, I've already sent back an mb of this type, because it didn't gave me any output with whatever DDR-memory I put on it. Is this bad luck, or does this motherboard suck lately ? ) (BIOS rev. 1008)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You may already have this solved since no one answered your post, but thought I would check anyway.

You might consider two or three things in my opinion:

First, if it were mine, I would reseat the CPU, heatsink, and fan. Just make sure the heatsink is clamped clear down, because the newer ones are so hard to get clear down. Don't forget the Artic Silver and don't forget to plug the fan in the motherboard before you fire it up again.

Second, you might consider the new 1009 revision (Beta Version) if nothing else helps. 

Also check to make sure that you have the 12 volt square molex plug snapped clear down in the motherboard receptor. Some of those come loose and can cause problems similar to this.

Let us know how it goes if it is not already solved.


----------



## The Sequel (Jul 24, 2006)

Everything checked, no different situation.

De-install cpu, cooler, connections and installed again, but the error is still there "New CPU installed"

ASUS P4P800 De Bios ver.1021

:4-dontkno


----------



## The Sequel (Jul 24, 2006)

:4-dontkno


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have seen this before

1 change the cmos battery
2 change the cmos jumper, the little cap that fits over the pins, if this cap is loose or the connections inside the cap are not making good contact the cmos will loose the data stored in it and you will get that message on startup.

You should load the bios defaults to get the cpu to run at its proper speed.

Rick


----------



## The Sequel (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear sir, i have buying a new battery this weekend.

I have reset my bios, but after that it still dear. I dont now why.

Maby buy i new motherboard, but no ASUS for my again...  



















:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I understand but I would still try replacing the jumper cap to see if the new cpu installed error will go away.

When you press F2 to load the default values and continue does the cpu run at its proper speed?


----------



## The Sequel (Jul 24, 2006)

When i change something in my bios, My bios not saved it. Ans yes i select exit and save!!!

On every startup/reboot i have a message that my bios has found a new cpu, 

see picture...









Ive i select F1 and make some changes in my bios and select "exit and save" i have the message "New CPU installed" again all the time.

Ive put a new battery in my motherboard, and i clear the cmos with the jumper. But no different situation. 

After that i install my cpu and coolerfan back again, but otherwise no effect, i still have the message, and my bios dont save my settings, execpt the time and date. All the other settings in the bios are standard. 

Whats here the problem???

I have an ASUS P4P800 deluxe Motherboard with the last bios version installed. Since i buyed the MOB (2 years ago) i have this problem, but last week i see that my CPU runs on half speed. I dont now that before stupid me!

PS Sorry for my bad english, i'm Belgian. (Antwerp)  
And thanks for you help!!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your english is fine, not a problem.

I don't know why the bios settings won't save, sorry, maybe someone else will have a idea.

The only other thing I can think of would be to flash back to a earlier bios to see if that helps


----------

